# Cotton mouth



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Me and my uncle were out fishing today and at one spot I saw this guy. When I walk around I always check for snakes and I saw him laid up against palm tree boot. I thaught what a perfect way to break in the new slim line ocularis.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry, not a cottonmouth just a harmless watersnake (Nerodia fasciata).


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Michael Cravens said:


> Sorry, not a cottonmouth just a harmless watersnake (Nerodia fasciata).


That definately is a cottonmouth not a banded water snake


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Seriously, not even close to a cottonmouth. Do an image search for both species.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have been around the creeks and swamps of florida ever since I could walk and have seen multiple different patterns on moccasins. You have to go by the shape of the head to tell. And this guy had a triangular shaped head.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Most harmless snakes flatten out when they feel threatened giving the appearance of a triangle shaped head, especially watersnakes. This is without a doubt banded watersnake. If you don't want to take my word for it, send it to some others that know snakes. There is no question here.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I guess this one should have gotten the hell out of there.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

We'll Mr.snake expert wether it be a moccasin or just a plain ol water snake he shouldn't have been there and he's dead now and nothing can change that


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

No need to be snotty. Just providing the correct ID.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not being snotty and thank you


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

shew97 said:


> We'll Mr.snake expert wether it be a moccasin or just a plain ol water snake he shouldn't have been there and he's dead now and nothing can change that


 its a water snake .. Google it ol timer. Only threat there was you. Sincerely, a fellow snakeologist. Its a thing


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Why is it that people on this forum can shoot birds, squirrels, Rats, frogs, etc. And no one cares but shoot a snake and people get butt hurt. WTF.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shot, man. Better safe than sorry in your neck of the woods.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Its not that people are butt hurt.. you shoot a rabid panda and I say fugg it... you shoot a panda who is minding its business and say it was dangerous.. well.. you see my point.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

People commit genocide against africans and no one bats an eyelash.. try and exterminate some jews and everyone loses their mind. This make any sense?? Basically youre saying killing jews shouldnt be frowned upon cause its all murder.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

For me, hunting is one thing. I partake in it myself. Killing for the sake of killing is just shitty.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If there's a snake in my yard or house I don't have time to look up what kind of snake it is. Just like if someone is all of sudden in my house I don't have time to ask if their friendly. Or you'll end up dead or in the hospital.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

That's a rediculus comparison. Regardless, we're not talking about snakes and peoples homes.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you want snakes in your yard go for it. But my kids and dogs are more important to me.To each his own.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

My boy does great with the snakes we find in the yard. We live in an area with more diversity of venomous snakes tha anywhere else in the US. He knows not to touch until given the okay. And, I would never encourage him to do anything that could harm him. The fact is, snakes are seriously exaggerated. Even the venomous ones only want to go unnoticed and are only dangerous if you go messing with them, i.e. trying to kill them. Taking somethings life without the intention of eating it is just plain shameful. And, the safety excuse is just plain bullshit. If you cannot fathom this, try and open your mind, do some research, go out in the field a bit and educate yourself.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They all don't go to waist there's been plenty that's ended up as part of a meal at my house not saying they all do but a lot the last picture is in a swamp knee deep in the shallows and we took 60 something frogs and 6 or 7 cotton mouth and 3 gar


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Come on Ghost. I got enough to dead snake photos in your thread. I grew up gigging and eating frogs. Snakes are not good to eat and it's certainly terrible for the ecosystem to remove them. When you see them, enjoy the experience, take a photo, and let them be.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Michael Cravens said:


> My boy does great with the snakes we find in the yard. We live in an area with more diversity of venomous snakes tha anywhere else in the US. He knows not to touch until given the okay. And, I would never encourage him to do anything that could harm him. The fact is, snakes are seriously exaggerated. Even the venomous ones only want to go unnoticed and are only dangerous if you go messing with them, i.e. trying to kill them. Taking somethings life without the intention of eating it is just plain shameful. And, the safety excuse is just plain ****. If you cannot fathom this, try and open your mind, do some research, go out in the field a bit and educate yourself.


I guess we should get rid of our mouse and rat traps and just try to catch them . That way we can turn them loose so they can come back to the house again cool.Dont want to kill what we don't eat.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

That last pic is pretty cool. That being said, there is nothing dangerous or brave about walking around in swamp at night.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for schooling me there, Cjw.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Michael Cravens said:


> That last pic is pretty cool. That being said, there is nothing dangerous or brave about walking around in swamp at night.


lol how about this bad boy not the one I took this is smaller some swamps are friendlier than others I guess


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Michael Cravens said:
> 
> 
> > My boy does great with the snakes we find in the yard. We live in an area with more diversity of venomous snakes tha anywhere else in the US. He knows not to touch until given the okay. And, I would never encourage him to do anything that could harm him. The fact is, snakes are seriously exaggerated. Even the venomous ones only want to go unnoticed and are only dangerous if you go messing with them, i.e. trying to kill them. Taking somethings life without the intention of eating it is just plain shameful. And, the safety excuse is just plain ****. If you cannot fathom this, try and open your mind, do some research, go out in the field a bit and educate yourself.
> ...


don't knock mice as food the piute Indians lived on them for years.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

I've caught and photographed two bushmasters (in case there was a question, that is what the snake is in the photo you posted) on two different trips to the Peruivan Amazon. I wasn't afraid in the swamps there either.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Also, bushmasters tend to inhabit more mesic forests rather than swamps.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

According to ABC news more than 421,000 people world wide are bitten by venomous snakes each year over 20,000 will die . In the US 7000 to 8000 are bitten 1 in 500 will die. Only because we have better medical care.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That makes sense sir. On another note.. anyone hunt squirrels for dog food?? Or can I train my dog to do so?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The one I took was in Brazil in 91.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Cjw, you are either lying or you are the worst researcher in the world. Try another search. Here is the very first hit I got:

http://ufwildlife.ifas.ufl.edu/venomous_snake_faqs.shtml


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghost, you're lucky man to have got to see one of them. Truly one of the most impressive pit vipers in the world.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> According to ABC news more than 421,000 people world wide are bitten by venomous snakes each year over 20,000 will die . In the US 7000 to 8000 are bitten 1 in 500 will die. Only because we have better medical care.


 when quoting numbers.. remember the numbers that matter most.. like.. how many people have died in the war because of "freedom" (oil) stuff like that does not get enough attention.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My friends ..... It is fine to disagree and to have a free and open discussion. BUT SOME POSTS ARE VEERING VERY CLOSE TO PERSONAL INSULTS. Please, please keep it civil.

And I remind everyone that this is a forum for slingshots ... it is NOT an appropriate place for a political discussion.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

abcnews.go.com. Health


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Charles, noted. I'll drop it on my end.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here what I do with some of the skins


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They have a list of fatal snake bites on Wikipedia. The people's names ages and where the were bitten.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Charles said:


> My friends ..... It is fine to disagree and to have a free and open discussion. BUT SOME POSTS ARE VEERING VERY CLOSE TO PERSONAL INSULTS. Please, please keep it civil.
> 
> And I remind everyone that this is a forum for slingshots ... it is NOT an appropriate place for a political discussion.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 sorry charles.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey it's all good still friends.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pult421 said:


> People commit genocide against africans and no one bats an eyelash.. try and exterminate some jews and everyone loses their mind. This make any sense?? Basically youre saying killing jews shouldnt be frowned upon cause its all murder.


So you are for the killing of Jews ? You want to exterminate some Jews ! Did I understand you right !

So killing Jews is exterminating them(me), is that right ?

wll


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

God bless your heart will.. its an analogy. Heard of it? You do see now what I mean about you having it out for me.?? One day ill have the chance to save you.. but im gonna let you die.  love you


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

God bless your heart will.. its an analogy. Heard of it? You do see now what I mean about you having it out for me.?? One day ill have the chance to save you.. but im gonna let you die.  love you


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

God bless your heart will.. its an analogy. Heard of it? You do see now what I mean about you having it out for me.?? One day ill have the chance to save you.. but im gonna let you die.  love you


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> They have a list of fatal snake bites on Wikipedia. The people's names ages and where the were bitten.


 media terrorism man.. they show you the deadly and leave out the beautiful. See a direct correlation between the media causing panic towards races and species. Am I wrong? Im not being an arss im just saying.. the news aint chit


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dam.. off topic again. Im sorry yall.. im done


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it's time for everyone to set down take a deep breath. Take their meds and adjust their tin foil hats.It will all be better.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pult421 said:


> Dam.. off topic again. Im sorry yall.. im done


Believe me, I won't save you either, it will give me great joy to laugh at you while you are dying !

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think this topic has gone far enough.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

